# Are therapists only feeding on the suffering of poor people?



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm developing a strong aversion and anger towards therapists. I think most of them suck or don't care. Unfortunately there are always more than enough poor despaired people coming to them hoping for help and paying for their crappy ridiculous advice which aren't much more than brain farts. And you cannot even hold them accountable or prove that they made a mistake if they give crappy advice. I am so sick of this pseudo-intellectual crap which sounds like it's so scientific and scholarly and in the end it's totally impotent to help people. I think that psychology is a joke it simply cannot offer hope all it can do is make you feel like you're abnormal for being depressed. 
Why even go to someone who only listens to you cause he gets paid for it? 
If only they had something real to offer and not just those ridiculous superficial advice. I really wonder if they're themselves aware of the fact that their stuff is simply crap or if they actually believe that they have great wisdom. :roll


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I totally agree, I'm guessing that you are from the US?. I am from UK and it is the same deal here, although I don't have to pay for them. I couldn't even imagine having to pay for the "advice" that I have received from these people. It is an absolute joke. All I have had is condescending, arrogant and smug people come out to my home with retarded forms to fill in that usually base around "rate your mood". I have been in mental hospital more than once thanks to these people. They put me in just recently because I was feeling very down and accidently told them I felt suicidal. It resulted in them sectioning me against my will by getting police into my home to handcuff me like I was a criminal. The police also decided to search my room, knowing I smoke weed now and then.. and decided they would steal my personal property, taking a grinder and stash can off me!!..All things you can buy legally in a headshop. 

Whilst in mental hospital (ive been in more than once), I learnt that the place was not there to make you get better but it was a joke in itself. It's really something you had to experience for yourself to see how bad. I'm sure this doesn't go for every single mental hospital but certainly it does for the area I live in. I saw a doctor while I was in there around 3 times for 10 minutes, within a whole 3 week period. Aside form that I sat in my cell-like room for the whole time. How they can claim that helped me in anyway is just beyond me. I received no help or support or advice whilst in there. I was simply questioned and smirked at like I was a weirdo. 

Every other patient I talked to in there had complaints about the place. There were even protests going on inside there and a guy jumped up on the roof and started smashing all the tiles up. That was because he had asked on more than 3 occasions for his medication to be reviewed. He was ignored every time, they were "getting around to it" I don't blame him for kicking off either. He got messed about just like all of us did.

To sum up my whole experience of the mental health "services" they are a fraudulent joke. I've yet to see a therapist that actually seems to care. In fact, I'm done with them and their medications too (another money con in my opinion). I'm just repeating the "I'm totally fine" mantra to keep them off my back. God help anyone that puts lot of trust and hope in these guys!!


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm also in Europe. What you describe sounds really sick. I feel for you. Such negative testimonies really can make you become totally paranoid and feel like every psyche is your enemy.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

norad said:


> I'm also in Europe. What you describe sounds really sick. I feel for you. Such negative testimonies really can make you become totally paranoid and feel like every psyche is your enemy.


Yes, I agree, but I realise that not everyone is against me, they have been taught to be like that. It is a system, and it focuses mostly on the greed of big pharma. I have more wisdom and insight than any of the therapists I have met. Staying away from their "help" for good!!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i really like my therapist. i guess its a matter of finding the right one. ive seen a lot of bad therapists over the years. i guess good ones are a rare find.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's humiliating to go to a therapist especially if he doesn't care. That's so humiliating. He just sits there and acts like it's all no big deal at all. Just a psycho trick here and there and everything is fine again. How ridiculous.


----------

